# Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen



## Naturliebhaber (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwerte zu ziemlich alles, was Flossen hat, vom Zwergwels bis zum Karpfen, habe bisher die in unseren Weihern vorkommenden 30cm-Brassen aber immer wieder zurückgesetzt, weil mir bzgl. Verwertung nix einfiel (im Gegensatz zu dem 50cm+ Exemplaren. Lecker |rolleyes).

Ich weiß aber von mehreren Vereinskollegen, dass sie diese frittieren etc. Wer von euch hat solche "Brassenzwerge" schon mal auf irgendeine Weise zubereitet und kann ein Rezept empfehlen?


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

elendige schnippelei ... aber filetieren, durchn Fleischwolf und als Frikadellen top !


----------



## Wallersen (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

Brasse Goldgelb aus dem Ofen:

Die brasse schuppen, pfeffern salzen und mit viel Kräutern in den Ofen damit.
Bei 180° solange backen bis sie eine schön goldene Färbung hat.
Und dann ab in die Tonne damiz.


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Brasse Goldgelb aus dem Ofen:
> 
> Die brasse schuppen, pfeffern salzen und mit viel Kräutern in den Ofen damit.
> Bei 180° solange backen bis sie eine schön goldene Färbung hat.
> *Und dann ab in die Tonne damiz.*



|muahah: genau

Für Fischbuletten ok, aber sonst? #c|kopfkrat#d


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

HI,

mehlieren, anbraten, und sauer einlegen ala Brathering.

Saulecker !!


----------



## daci7 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

Köderfisch!


----------



## cafabu (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

moinsen,
im Grunde kannst Du mit den kl. Brassen alles das machen, was Du mit den Größeren auch machst.
Wenn Du das Grätenpulen nicht scheust, schmecken Brassen auch geräuchert sehr gut.
Die Gräten lassen sich etwas umgehen, wie schon erwähnt,  beim sauer einlegen. Müssen aber lange im Sud liegen, damit sich die Gräten auflösen. Oder halt die bekannten Fischfrikadellen.
Carsten


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

hi,

weißfische so um die 30cm lassen sich zu herrlichem matjes-ersatz veredeln.

es gibt verschiedene anbieter für den reife-intensor.

ich beziehe meinen immer von :http://matjes-hering.de/3-matjesreifer


herstellung ist narrensicher und das ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen.

viel grösser als 30cm sollten die fische aber nicht sein, sonst dauerts länger mit den gräten.

gruss


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

Räuchern, anschließend das Fleisch ablösen und mit etwas Zwiebel und Knoblauch, nebst "Schärfe" nach eigenem Gusto durch den Wolf drehen. Mit Schnittlauch ist es ein sehr feiner und grätenfreier Austrich auf geröstetes Bauernbrot.


----------



## boot (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

*Brassen

*
Räuchern
Sauer einlegen ( Brathering)
 Frikadellen


*Alles  Lecker.

*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

30cm Brassen würde ich nicht essen...die ganze Fummelei wegen ein paar Gramm Fleisch. Dann lieber zurück ins Wasser mit dem Kleinfisch oder der Katze geben.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

Zurücksetzten, die werden ja noch größer!


----------



## Walsumer80 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

Haken dran und ab damit.


----------



## Plättchenhaken (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

Dazu benötigt man 8 bis 12 handgroße Brassen.

#h


----------



## TS33 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*

Nachbars Katz


----------



## feko (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verwertung von 30cm-Brassen*



Plättchenhaken schrieb:


> Dazu benötigt man 8 bis 12 handgroße Brassen.
> 
> #h



Da weiß man ja nicht was besser ist,surströmming oder schwedische Brassensuppe   |bigeyes


----------

